# This is Africa



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

PLEASE PASS ON. WE NEED PEOPLE TO KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING!





HORROR IN ZIMBABWE

Please read carefully and realize what is going on here!!! Please tell the world what's happening by forwarding this email as widespread as possible.
STATEMENT MADE BY WILLIAM BRUCE ROGERS AND ANNETTE MARY ROGERS
7th May, 2008.
On the day of the 6th May, 2008 at approximately 1300 hours I was visited by three men at our farm, Chigwell Extension Farm.
They told me that I had two minutes to vacate my property otherwise they will send the mob there and the house is not worth sacrificing my life for. Because we would lose our lives. They said they were like hungry lions.
My wife made a report to the Chegutu Police Station about this incident, naming the people involved. At that stage I asked them if they would react to any incident that my occur and they informed my wife that they would speak to the Assistant Inspector. My wife also saw him before making the report and informed him of the visit and he told her to go and make a report at the charge office.
At about 1700 hours on the same day a vehicle – a white Datsun 1800 pickup arrived at the gate with approximately 10-12 people. They demanded that I opened the gate because they wanted to talk to me. I refused and went into the house together with my wife. We locked ourselves into the house. They came to the house and wanted me to go outside to speak to them which I refused to do. They started smashing windows and the front door was smashed open. One of them pointed a single barrel shotgun inside the house at us – we were by then upstairs. He fired a shot directly at us which went just over my head and close to my wifes' head. He obviously intended to kill us. After he fired the shot he went out and it went quiet for a while and then we heard three shots coming from the workers housing area. They returned with all the workers and fired another shot whilst outside.
I managed to get through to the Assistant Inspector and the Chegutu Police Station to ask for assistance before there were dead bodies in the house. He said that I must phone him back in half and hour. Throughout all of this my wife was on the phone to numerous friends who were at the Chegutu Police Station trying to get assistance from them with absolutely no result whatsoever. My wife and I also made many phone calls to the Member in Charge on his cell phone and he refused to answer.
By this time it was dark and the power went off so we were left completely in darkness and unable to identify our own employees. They then used the workers as a shield so that they could all come inside the house and then were downstairs chanting and singing and making threats.
They sent one of the workers upstairs to demand the shotgun from me to take back to them. I refused and this employee stayed upstairs with us. They then grabbed the son of this employee who was downstairs and from what I could gather they threatened to either kill or injure him if he didn't go back downstairs with the weapon. He went back downstairs without the weapon. After about five minutes they told all the singing workers to go upstairs using them as a shield once more. We tried to identify the workers one by one as they came up the stairs, as my wife was standing at the top of the stairs with a can of mace. After about 15 workers came through, she could not identify a person and used the mace and sprayed them. After this they ran back downstairs and out of the house.
This incensed the thugs who then proceeded to break down the back door and started a building a fire in the downstairs lounge directly below us. As we have a wooden floor upstairs this posed a great threat and we thought we would be burnt alive which is when I said that we would come out and asked if they would let us leave peacefully which they agreed to do. We asked the ring-leader to identify himself. We came downstairs and they demanded the shotgun from me which was loaded and off safety and I refused. They then insisted that I give it to them and I tried to start unloading it and they attacked me. They then grabbed my wife around the throat and she started screaming. While they were trying to take the shotgun from me three shots went off outside the house into the ground as it is a semi-automatic shotgun. They then took the shotgun from me and wrestled me to the ground and started beating me with what I assume was sticks, or pipes and kicking me with their boots. They dragged my wife outside and they were trying to strangle her. At this stage she managed to bite the hand of the man who was grabbing her round the throat. Whereupon he started to beat her. At one time there were at least four men beating and kicking her. 
They then tied me up with rope and threw me into the back of their pickup. At this stage my wife was still being beaten. When they had finished beating her, one of them grabbed her by her feet and dragged her over to the vehicle. They then demanded that she stand up and get into the back of the truck which she was unable to do. One of them grabbed her by the hair, pulled her into a standing position and pushed her up against the back of the truck and told her to get in. She did climb in. They searched my wife and found the car-keys in her pocket and demanded she show them what vehicle the keys were for. They couldn't find the keys to the other truck. They drove my vehicle onto the lawn, parked near the truck where I was tied up. The immobiliser for the vehicle went off. They demanded that my wife show them where the immobiliser switch was situated which she did do. One of them drove off with the vehicle which we never saw again. They still had all the employees on the lawn around a fire that had been lit by the front door and they were still forced to sing.
There were about four or five of them around the vehicle watching the two of us, all the time they were shouting verbal abuse and racist comments and threatening to kill either one or both of us and also stating the manner in which they should kill us. This must have gone on for almost an hour. They were burning my feet with cigarettes and then we saw vehicle lights shining towards us and then my wife was told to get out of the vehicle and was dragged towards the headlights of the vehicle that had arrived. When she got to the vehicle she saw there were four armed policeman from Kadoma Police Station who asked what had happened. She told them briefly what had happened and demanded that they fetch me immediately from the vehicle as she feared for my life. One of the thugs came and untied me and told me to get out of the vehicle and made me walk towards the headlights of the parked vehicle. I noticed that they were armed policeman. The incident was described in more detail to them and they accompanied us into the house to get some warm clothing. Once we were in the house we saw that the gun cabinet had been opened and ransacked and that my weapons were missing. I informed the police that the weapons were missing. They then took us out of the house and told us to get in their vehicle as we were going to Chegutu Police Station to make a report.
We got to Chegutu Police Station and they had to call some superior officer to take a statement and he only arrived as were were leaving to go to Harare to get urgent medical attention. No police personal of any authority seemed to show any interest in taking our statement. 
We were attended to by medical staff at the Avenues Clinic where numerous x-rays and CT scans were taken. My injuries are two cracked verterbrae in my lower back. Fractured cheekbone, fractured nose there was copious bleeding into my sinuses and extensive lacerations and deep-tissue bruising to my face and back and a bite to my right earlobe.
My wifes injuries are fractured cheekbones, fractures around her orbital socket round her eye, perforated eardrum, cracked ribs and extensive bruising to her face and back and throat.
W.B. ROGERS ………………………………………..
A.M. ROGERS ………………………


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My prayers are with these people. There is little else that I can do. I will pass this on.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

My prayers are with them as well.

I have passed it on....


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

That is incredibly sad to read! Zim is destroying itself from the inside. Prayers sent to all involved in this tragic incident.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Why do these people have such a thing? 
It is appalling. 
I hope the two will be healthy. 
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

It is a shame what this old decadent Mugabe and his clan had make from Zimbabwe.
Here in Germany the TV present us only pictures from hungry black people, but no word or pictures from the wite farmers or industry owners what this old freak dispossessed.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sadly this is not an isolated case. All the white farmers are being threatened, raped & murdered on a daily bases. The only way most people survive is through bribery! My 94 year old great grand mother is still stuck there amongst other family members and we fear for her life! She says a lot of the old people in the old age homes are commiting suicide as there is no food for them to eat and they are starving!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am very sorry to see and here this. To think all this is happening a few hundred kilometers from here and we are helpless. 

"T.I.A."

A few years ago Mr Rodgers would have probably used that shotgun it was supposed to be used. But at this stage people are to scared to defend themselves for fear of retribution from a corrupted police, defense force and government in a banana republic. 

It is shocking. What I don't understand is that Zimbabwean people black and white is tacking all this. I would have thought they would start standing up for themselves.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bob should do a favor to everyone and drop dead.

Just last week his cronies stopped a diplomatic convoy (friends of mine) and the police were threatening to burn them alive. They had slashed their tires and blocked in their cars. It is by no means a comparison to what the old couple went through. I hope they can find a safe-haven to retreat to. 

Too bad they can't find oil down there, then maybe the the West would take a bigger interest.


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*Prayers*

My thoughts and prayers are with you all, Sounds like to me that the police are involved in this tyrant display. I would from here on out get me an arsinal of assult rifles and military grenades and do some damage to the people coming in my house. I would make sure they new who they were messing with next time..... Thoughts are with you.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Dan Turner said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you all, Sounds like to me that the police are involved in this tyrant display. I would from here on out get me an arsinal of assult rifles and military grenades and do some damage to the people coming in my house. I would make sure they new who they were messing with next time..... Thoughts are with you.


To buy a new firearm in South Africa takes well over a year, 2 of my friends have been waiting for more than 2 years for rifle licenses. Don't know about Zim though. 

What ever happened to that ship that tried to offload arms for Zim in Durban? Did it just go back to China?


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> Too bad they can't find oil down there, then maybe the the West would take a bigger interest.


Ha, ha, that would be the answer!


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Its a sad day when a man cant protect his familiy... sounds like a few crates of AR's and a truck full of ammo are needed.This is a totally unacceptable violation of those poor farmer's human rights.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I just dont know what to say...*

If we carry on like this as a human race....The world will find its self at WAR for a third and final time, Mark my words.....I would rather fight in another war than sit in my house and wait to be slaughered along with my family as a helpless, disgarded thing.

what I see sickens me... when will enough be enough???


Spatan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Norm you are right about the oil.
My prayers and thoughts goes out to these people aswell .
Unfotunatly lets face facts the western world got out of Africa allready what they wanted and to be more specific England. In the history of the world the english where the worlds most savaged nation they took what they wanted and just left it. It is one of the richest nations but they don't even got resources of their own, don't get me wrong I do not have any problems with the english as person some of my best friends are english.
The where the people that were shouting the hardest on sanctions in the 70-80s the rand and the zim dollar was strong wile under white goverment. Then Ian smiths goverment came to a fall and the rest we all know, In 1994 we became a democratic South Africa The rand dropped, all our recources get bought in dollars and pounds once they are completly depleted we will go the same way than all the African countries. We will be left to drown in our own blood.

We currently got 50 plus murders a day and I think there has been something like 2400 farm murders since 1994. More soth Africans has been murdered in one year than all the people killed in the war in Iraq. Why does the world dont say any thing about that?
This is only my two cents


----------

